

Podcasts for Bootstrappers and Solopreneurs - charlieirish
http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/podcasts-for-bootstrappers-and-solopreneurs/

======
theunixbeard
As a certified mega-fan (Currently I've listened to 225 of 239 total episodes)
I feel like it is my obligation to rep
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/)

If you are interested in hacking systems you'll love this podcast. Things like
geographical arbitrage while bootstapping (baseline expenses somewhere cheap,
sell to customes where its expensive) and tax "loopholes" like the advantages
of a Hond Kong corporation or the "Foreign Earned Income Exclusion" (internet
businesses can get 95K completely tax free == 30-40K extra in the bank).

To top it off the two hosts, Dan and Ian, are just plain entertaining. One of
their recent riffs about owning fork lift while still being location-
independent made me choke on my lunch w/ laughter.

Here are my top 10 of the 225 episodes I've listened to:
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/services/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/services/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/consulting/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/consulting/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/21-century-financial-
script/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/21-century-financial-script/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/focused-marketing-business-
opport...](http://www.tropicalmba.com/focused-marketing-business-
opportunities/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/remote/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/remote/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/thoughtexperiments/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/thoughtexperiments/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/adwords/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/adwords/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/email/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/email/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/valetparking/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/valetparking/)
[http://www.tropicalmba.com/predictions/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/predictions/)

~~~
wj
I'm a huge fan as well. I even post my notes on each episode at
[http://www.personalopz.com](http://www.personalopz.com). The podcast came on
my radar a year ago on April's Fools Day when they switched with Startups For
the Rest of Us.

I'm technically location independent from my job but not location independent
family wise. I live vicariously though Dan and Ian for the time being.

------
kohanz
Great list! There's a few of my favourites on here and then some I hadn't
heard of, which is excellent news.

I started out listening to Startups For the Rest of Us and it is definitely
one of the best. However, I feel that more recently they seem to be running
out of ideas for fresh topics, which is completely understandable when you've
recorded 179 episodes.

More recently, I've really come to like Bootstrapped with Kids. As the article
says, it's honest and funny. For someone who is still working 9-5 and hoping
to make the jump to a bootstrapped existence, this podcast lets you hear from
real people in a similar stage of the progression.

~~~
runevault
One hand yeah after a while you start running out of new topics. However over
the time required to record that many episodes you'd think the state of
affairs around SOME of them would have changed, warranting a revisit to talk
about the new now.

------
sharksandwich
I really enjoy Techzing. Fun, long, unstructured discussions on technology and
startups with a lot of personal insight. Excellent hosts!

------
kepano
Along the same vein, I recently started a podcast about building hardware and
physical products. While it's not specifically about bootstrapping, many of
the guests so far have are bootstrappers or Kickstarter-backed. The first
episode with Studio Neat has some particularly good insights on the topic:
[http://edgemade.com](http://edgemade.com)

------
gstovall
Looks like a really good list. "Business of Freelancing" and "Kalzumeus" have
been transformative for my consulting business. Also a big fan of "chasing
product". I had been looking for more podcasts in this vein and I'll have to
check out more of these. Does anyone have any suggestions for particularly
great episodes of any of these?

~~~
patio11
Glad to have helped.

------
malloreon
The problem with most of the podcasts in this space is 90% of the people they
interview (and the hosts themselves) are in the "make money online" / self
help / social media space.

Everyone's key to location independence or bootstrapped income is teaching
everyone else about location independence or bootstrapped income.

------
royjacobs
Most of these are new to me, though I have really enjoyed Bootstrapped.fm so
far. The guys are not shy about sharing their doubts (e.g. whether SaaS is the
right way to go for everything) and that's really refreshing.

